# How Often Do You Replace Your Ink Cartridges in Your Printer?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2018)

We have an HP ENVY 4500 printer.  We rarely print anything out, maybe just a few small documents a couple of times a year.  It seems though, that when I need to print something, the ink cartridge needs to be replaced.

I know that they can dry out if they're not used, and I do occasionally print out a paragraph or two just to keep the ink flowing, but sure enough, I tried to print a document tonight and the print is too light, hardly there.

I've been buying new replacement cartridges once a year #61 color and black and white, and replacing them.  Just wondering how often you replace your ink cartridges, and do you use your printer a lot or very seldom like I do?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 22, 2018)

I have the same printer.  A cartridge lasts me usually 8 months or so.  I print color seldom but lots od black and white. Funny you should ask now, I just ordered a #62 combo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for your reply Jim, I wish I could say I printed a lot of anything, but still, less than a year doesn't seem like much for either of us.  Do you use #62?  I'm pretty sure mine are #61 and I always get the combo pack.  This is what my levels show, to me they look like there should be a lot of ink available.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a HP 4240, and use it sparingly...perhaps 2 or 3 prints a week, and a pair of "standard" cartridges usually lasts me 8 or 10 months.  If I don't print something for 2 or 3 weeks, the print quality goes to pot.  I've found that when that happens, I can pull the cartridge, and hold a wet Kleenex on the cartridge head for a few seconds, and then the cartridge works good again...I guess the ink "coagulates" in the small ink holes if it isn't used frequently.  Mine takes the HP60 cartridges.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 22, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks for your reply Jim, I wish I could say I printed a lot of anything, but still, less than a year doesn't seem like much for either of us.  Do you use #62?  I'm pretty sure mine are #61 and I always get the combo pack.  This is what my levels show, to me they look like there should be a lot of ink available.
> 
> View attachment 55559


I use the #61.  Someone once told me the reason printers are so cheap is they make so much on the cartridges.  I believe it...


----------



## gennie (Aug 22, 2018)

I have an HP Envy 4500 as well.  I do a lot of printing so I use the XL cartridges and usually need a replacement about every 6 months.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2018)

It just dawned on me when I printed that image of the ink levels that I could use a color.  I changed the text to a dark blue and it printed perfectly.  Thank you both for your input, didn't realize that they lasted such a short amount of time. :dollar:


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2018)

You should print a page once a week to keep the ink sponge from drying.

Use the test page feature.

Also try to recover a cartridge by using the head cleaner feature of your printer. It forces ink through the cartridge.

The tip with a wet paper towel is also good.

I have an old black and white old printer that I refill with a syringe.

There are places that refill cartridges compared to the price of a replacement. Usually half the price.

I don't bother with color any more. It's cheaper to print pictures at Walmart or drug stores.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 22, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just wondering how often you replace your ink cartridges, and do you use your printer a lot or very seldom like I do?



Tossed the HP printer after seeing the price of cartridges.

We print out two or three pages once a week
I just email whatever we need printed to Staples and they have it ready for me when we go to town
Nine times outa ten they don’t even charge, and when they do, its pennies


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I use the #61. Someone once told me the reason printers are so cheap is they make so much on the cartridges. I believe it...



I was told the same thing cheap printer expensive ink, expensive printer cheap ink.

It seems like I only use my printer when I'm working on my income tax and the cartridge is usually dried out.

Good tips in this thread, thanks!


----------



## Mike (Aug 23, 2018)

You should use the printer often, just to
keep the heads from clogging up, compred
to ink cartridges, a printer is a lot dearer.

If you don't use it for special printing, I
suggest that you buy non manufacturer
ink, it is a lot cheaper and you can print
every day to keep the printer in good
health.

Mike.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 23, 2018)

We have a Canon MP560 and, any time we order something online, I use it to print out a copy of what we order and put it on the frig. IOW, with ordering something online or not, I use this printer quite often. I use the ink until the printer says the ink cartridge is out. Most of the time, I have an extra cartridge ready to replace the one that ran out. With the new cartridge being completely sealed, I don't have to worry about it being dried out.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2018)

Can you say the word "Ironic"?


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 19, 2018)

I gave up on ink jet printers when I found I could buy a Brother laser printer for $60.  I never used the color cartridges anyway.  I get toner cartridges for about $20 and they last a looong time.  And, I never have to mess with clogged ink cartridges.  It prints much faster and the prints are sharper.  If I want to print color photos, I order them on line for about 10 cents each and they don't fade like my inkjet versions did.

Don


----------

